# Giant Danios vs Rubber Lip Pleco



## TaraGriffin2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

My 2 Giant Danios keep eating my RL Pleco algae wafers. My Pleco isn't eating much algae either. The wafers are making my water cloudy.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Try only giving half the wafer and actually give it to your pleco, if you can try putting it in a hiding spot for him so the danios won't find it. Even though they probably will, trying to feed my snail was a nightmare. The fish always pigged out on the wafer. Maybe try feeding you pleco some veggies, they don't cloud the water like the wafers do. But don't let it sit in there and rot if nobodys eating it!


----------

